# need a drainage game plan - how to fix this yard



## kimber (Aug 24, 2009)

its not working..heres a link to my picasa album
http://picasaweb.google.com/sky77kym/Flood?feat=directlink


----------



## Handyservices (Oct 16, 2009)

kimber said:


> Unfortunaly, it's just me and my mom and a heck of a flooding problem in the cellar. We did pay someone some thousands to relevel the yard and plant grass, but that obviously has not worked. The flooding stopped for the time being, but as you can see the problem is coming back and since I missed the time frame for planting new grass myself, I could really use some advice on how to get this water away from the foundation until I can plant next spring.
> We have quite the slope in our backyard X no grass = water damage.
> The house was fine for years, until mom had something major done to the septic and the guy was in a big rush when he leveled out the yard...we called after the first couple rounds of flooding, he said it wasn't his problem and now hes no longer in business. There is mold now in the drywall BUT *If I have learned anything from this website, its you have to fix the main problem first* :thumbsup:so thats where I need your help. I can take better pictures, these were from my bathroom window. Flooding is in between the deck and the cellar stairs and on the other side of the cellar stairs. My mom has the type of gutters that never need to be cleaned but I am more than willing to get my ladder out if you think I need to.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.


 I think the yard needs to be regraded. The easiest fix would be to have dirt trucked in and placed near the home's foundation. Then rent a tamper from HD and compact this soil, sloping it away from the house at about a 20 degree angle.

I don't think there is an underground leak with the septic system; I think the guy who graded the yard after septic work didn't slope the ground away from the home.

I also don't think it is a gutter problem; however, it could be. Check there- to be on the safe side and clear out any leaves or debris. Check your downspouts also; install a 3 foot diverter + splashblock, so the water is not pooling when it runs through the downspout to the ground.

If this doesn't work, then the next step, would be to install drain tile underneath the ground around your foundation perimeter.


----------



## kimber (Aug 24, 2009)

Handyservices said:


> I think the yard needs to be regraded. The easiest fix would be to have dirt trucked in and placed near the home's foundation. Then rent a tamper from HD and compact this soil, sloping it away from the house at about a 20 degree angle.
> 
> I don't think there is an underground leak with the septic system; I think the guy who graded the yard after septic work didn't slope the ground away from the home.
> 
> ...


 
duh! regrade..so sorry, I knew I was using the wrong termonology when I typed that :huh: 
The guy or "crew" that fixed the septic are the same people that regraded- sorry I was being so vague , there are just so many problems with this house and I am furious that nothing was done on the up and up just to save my mother a couple of bucks (which we know NEVER works) ..especially the time she hired her friends nephew to replace a window and we literally had/have a two inch gap between the window and the wall so you could see outside:no: I am trying like heck to figure out how to fix half these things but its certainly impossible when you have no idea where some of these people left off and more importantly if what they started was done right. sheesh
*rant over*
Sorry.. anyways, thank you so much for your help. I have no idea about downspouts diverters etc, but I will do some homework on youtube.
The initial guy that did regrade had the dirt all the way up to the shingles and thats when we had the cellar flooded. The guy we hired to regrade again took it down alot but did not make any sort of angle...I suppose he thought he didnt need to since he planted grass. I have no idea.

Do you think I would be able to handle this drain tile project myself? Im so sick of shoveling water away from the house every time it rains..I'm at beginner level but I have completely gutted an old toilet and reinstalled new insides..perhaps I could figure this out too?

THANK YOU SO MUCH !!


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Installing drain tile around a house is a major undertaking, typically requires a backhoe, and the system needs to be designed. Could be a DIY, but only if you have help from someone who has done it before SUCCESSFULLY, otherwise you are just wasting your money. See previous threads on this site for a full discussion of options for controlling unwanted groundwater, basement flooding, perimeter drains, French drains etc.


----------



## kimber (Aug 24, 2009)

*oh*

I don't even have access to useful people, nevermind knowledgeable ones:no:

I really was hoping to get this problem solved..because I have to tackle the moldy drywall in th cellar.

Thank you Dan, I think I had a teacher with your last name btw.

If anyone else can think of another solution, I would love to hear/try it. I don't have much money, but I'm certainly willing to put forth the effort. I have been researching, but not finding much besides what handyservices has suggested..which I really do appreciate. I can at least solve the puddle problem near my downspouts by directing the water further away with one of those accordian type gutter extensions.

Thanks everyone


----------

